# Happy 4th of July



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Enjoy the day but take time to honor those who pledged their, lives, their fortunes, and their sacred honor.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> Enjoy the day but take time to honor those who pledged their, lives, their fortunes, and their sacred honor.


Well said. Have a great 4th too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tomorrow, I'll hang our flag as soon as we get up.
But then I have some minor plumbing repairs to do.
Considering my dire lack of plumbing skills, and also that Jean will be acting as my assistant, I expect that there'll soon be some fireworks, here at the ol' Orcas Island homestead.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tomorrow, I'll hang our flag as soon as we get up.
> But then I have some minor plumbing repairs to do.
> Considering my dire lack of plumbing skills, and also that Jean will be acting as my assistant, I expect that there'll soon be some fireworks, here at the ol' Orcas Island homestead.


Good luck with the plumbing. Have a great 4th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tomorrow, I'll hang our flag as soon as we get up.
> But then I have some minor plumbing repairs to do.
> Considering my dire lack of plumbing skills, and also that Jean will be acting as my assistant, I expect that there'll soon be some fireworks, here at the ol' Orcas Island homestead.


Lmao, Don't forget to reference ,,just in case, the plenty of you tube videos on the subject. Good luck


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tomorrow, I'll hang our flag as soon as we get up.
> But then I have some minor plumbing repairs to do.
> Considering my dire lack of plumbing skills, and also that Jean will be acting as my assistant, I expect that there'll soon be some fireworks, here at the ol' Orcas Island homestead.


Steve + Jean doing plumbing equals fireworks sounds dangerous


----------



## tshows (Sep 26, 2015)

Happy 4th everyone!!!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The "minor repair" lol. 
Steve, call the man !!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE !!!!! 

When it come to plumbing I find it best to let the top part of your butt crack stick out ( plumbers butt). always seem to go better when I remember that detail.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My sediments exactly...........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> My sediments exactly...........
> 
> View attachment 17266


4th of July party at Paratroopers.
Rumor has it, Paratrooper rode the bike.
NO SEX FOR A MONTH !!
Just looky, looky , no touchy feely. 
That's my kinda of plumbing, lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> My sediments exactly...........
> 
> View attachment 17266


I'm confused.
Which one of those three did you ride?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/id-give-up-sex-for-a-month.163161/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you weren't confused, it was n informational post for others who are confused..

Really curious about the plumbing, it's your prerogative to elaborate. 
Happy 4th


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well she shot and hit the target but did not like the smoke all over her


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You all can thank me later............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Plumbing Job:*
The small "kitchen sink" (as differentiated from the bathroom sink) in Jean's dance studio was dripping continuously. The continuing drip annoyed our ecologically-conscientious, once-homeless lady with whom we've been sharing our property for the past 10 years: She washes her dishes at that sink, and hates to see water wasted.
So today, my lovely assistant and I installed new faucet washers. She watched me very carefully, and is now confident that she, too, can change faucet washers.
That ended the drip from the sink faucets themselves. However, since there was no working space to allow me to install Teflon tape, the hot side now leaks a little, at the base of the faucet set. But only while the hot water is on, and the drip only runs down into the sink. Oh, irony!
Also, the two shut-offs in the cabinet beneath the sink leak, but only while they are turning between on and off. Once they're all-the-way on (or off), they don't leak. So we're not gonna screw with them. Neither of us have the knees to get down and deal with it.

Jean doesn't teach dance any more. She just got too old. So now we need to figure out what to do with the unused dance studio.
Our ex-homeless lady doesn't want to live there. She has her own (somewhat derelict) camper-van that's just big enough to suit her. She only needs the studio's bathroom, and its kitchen sink.
So we are thinking about turning the studio into a small house, suitable for a worker-family who is just starting out. In the beginning, we could trade rent for remodelling work.
Worker-family housing is becoming very scarce on this island. People who don't live here are buying-up all of the small homes as investments, and renting them out in the summer, at very high prices, to vacationers and tourists. These homes then sit vacant for nine months every year.
While we're fighting with county government over that travesty, we need to "put our property where our mouths are." The vacant studio could serve as a very nice small home, as long as we can get the tenant family to add another, external bathroom for our ex-homeless lady.

But Jean just isn't sure quite yet. She thinks that she might want to teach choreography, a skill that is lacking here. It takes a lot of thoughtful practice from the students, but does not require a lot of physical effort from the teacher.
So if she wants to try doing that, we will need the dance studio again.

So everything is still up in the air.
Do any of you want to chime in with recommendations and thoughts?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Plumbing Job:*
> The small "kitchen sink" (as differentiated from the bathroom sink) in Jean's dance studio was dripping continuously. The continuing drip annoyed our ecologically-conscientious, once-homeless lady with whom we've been sharing our property for the past 10 years: She washes her dishes at that sink, and hates to see water wasted.
> So today, my lovely assistant and I installed new faucet washers. She watched me very carefully, and is now confident that she, too, can change faucet washers.
> That ended the drip from the sink faucets themselves. However, since there was no working space to allow me to install Teflon tape, the hot side now leaks a little, at the base of the faucet set. But only while the hot water is on, and the drip only runs down into the sink. Oh, irony!
> ...


Buy a motorcycle and go for a good ride.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm confused.
> Which one of those three did you ride?


I'm confused. I thought those were paratrooper's plumbers.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One is my plumber, one is my electrician, and one is my "handyman".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve, 
anybody want to chime in. , lmao.



> However, since there was no working space to allow me to install Teflon tape, the hot side now leaks a little, at the base of the faucet set. But only while the hot water is on, and the drip only runs down into the sink. Oh, irony!


The supply line shutoff leaks do commonly have that characteristic of leaking unless they're all the way on , or all the way off.

The teflon tape and the hard to get to access I'm lost at. 
Unless you messing with the supply lines under the sink.

Nowadays the plumbing has become easier for the home owner. 
Back when I was plumbing, we sweated the copper and connected cast iron with lead n oakum.

I know you're mechanical and have the situation under control. 
Access to fix a leak sometimes requires contortionist maneuvering. 
Thanks for sharing your plumbing adventure,
Keep an eye on that hot water leak. Sounds suspect


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

About 2-3 years or so ago, I replaced both on/off valves under our bathroom vanity. The valves that were removed, were original to our house. We bought it new back in 1988.

I couldn't believe how much torque I had to apply to the new fittings to get them to seal well. That, and the fact, that I'm way too big (and old) to be a plumber working inside the small, cramped confines of a bathroom vanity.

If I had my way, I'd hire a real plumber to come in and replace the other bathroom vanity valves, as well as all the toilet valves.

Oh yeah, and the outside hose bibs guts as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...The teflon tape and the hard to get to access I'm lost at...


There's a nicely chromed, decorative cover piece which fits over the base of the two faucet taps and the spigot (in-between the taps), held in place by some sort of large-mouth, knurled nut on the base of the spigot.
That large-mouth spigot nut does not want to come off easily, and if I use a wrench on it, it will no longer be decorative.
But unless I get that nut off, the decorative cover stays in place. Since it encircles the threads over which the faucet taps screw on, I can't wrap Teflon tape around those threads.
Thus the slight leak on the hot side.

I'll probably have to take my...wrench...in my own hands, and try to get that large-mouth nut off with minimum damage.
The faucet set is old enough that I bet I couldn't replace the nut, if I screw up.

Wait a minute...
I could use old-fashion thread compound, as we did before Teflon tape.
I think that I still have some, so I'll try it. If I can find it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> You all can thank me later............


Thank You


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Use a pair of channel locks or pipe wrench ( note the direction of the teeth on either tool ) they're built to pressure grab pipes, etc. 
put a cloth around the nice decorative nut first to prevent scratches. 
Applying a non corrosive lubricant for a couple days may help penetrate any rust and help break it free. 

Btw if you already removed the stems and replaced the proper size washers, did you also change out the o rings?
You may not need to remove knurled nut ring. .

The best man for the repair is always the man with the faucet in hand , lol.
Sorry if I'm not visually seeing the real problem.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> My sediments exactly...........
> 
> View attachment 17266


Decisions...Decisions.....ennie-meenie-mine-e -mo.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...if you already removed the stems and replaced the proper size washers, *did you also change out the o rings*?
> ...[emphasis added]


Gosh!
I never thought of that.
I'll have to look to see if there are any.

Thanks, *pic*!


----------

